# Mariners Landing Virginia (#C358)



## Miss Marty (May 30, 2010)

Anyone stayed/own at...

The Pointe at Mariners Landing   
1217 Graves Harbor Trail 
Huddleston, Virginia  24101  

The new vacation interval program in Mariners Landing offers 
1/13th shares starting at $19,900 for a studio unit, $49,500 
for a two bedroom, two bathroom condo and $66,900 for 
a three bedroom, three bathroom waterfront condo. 

Each shares receives four weeks of vacation per year 
(one week per season) as well as low monthly dues.  

marinerslanding .com


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Anyone stayed here?*



Marty Giggard said:


> Anyone stayed/own at...
> 
> The Pointe at Mariners Landing
> 1217 Graves Harbor Trail
> ...



No reviews yet, and this was the only posting for this resort located at Smith Mountain Lake.  RCI doesn't have any reviews yet either.


----------



## kenojg (Apr 27, 2011)

*Mariner's landing rci c358  ??*

does anyone here own? or have traded for this unit in Viriginia.  I saw a lot of units available end of last year and then none for past 3 months..  The Rci magizine just showed this as a new resort.  Thanks


----------



## Nicky2years (Aug 16, 2012)

*Mariners Landing*

I am staying here now as we booked through a rental agency.  I was walking down the hall and saw the huge RCI sign - what a surprise!!   I was also surprised to find out when I got here that we did not have access to any of the amenities, only some units did.  I would be anxious to see if the units included these amenities such as pool, golf and/or dock and boat access.  Overall, this place is very nice, clean and wonderful lake/mountain views.  The nearest grocery store is ~ 45 minute drive though.  Most of the people we spoke to were also renting through other rental agencies or the Mariners Landing directly.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2012)

What part of Virginia is this resort locate ?


----------



## kenojg (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicky2years said:


> I am staying here now as we booked through a rental agency.  I was walking down the hall and saw the huge RCI sign - what a surprise!!   I was also surprised to find out when I got here that we did not have access to any of the amenities, only some units did.  I would be anxious to see if the units included these amenities such as pool, golf and/or dock and boat access.  Overall, this place is very nice, clean and wonderful lake/mountain views.  The nearest grocery store is ~ 45 minute drive though.  Most of the people we spoke to were also renting through other rental agencies or the Mariners Landing directly.



the resort is located at smith mountain Lake..  west central Va ... near Roanoke.

I believe they must have just experimented with RCI .....  and are really not timeshares ....  but I would love to hear anything you learn..


----------

